# what's my bird raise



## PigeonRacer 201 (Jan 11, 2014)

i have a brown body and white tailed pigeon and i dont know it's raise can somebody tell me what..thx


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. It sound like a domestic while tail. Does it have any extra feathers on its feet or head? Is it bigger than a street pigeon? Thanks and welcome to Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty impossible to tell without a picture. You would need to post a picture of the bird. Trying to guess at what it could possibly be is pointless.


----------



## PigeonRacer 201 (Jan 11, 2014)

heres the pic


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks to me to be an ash yellow chq


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

what are you asking . what collar babies it will have, or can it raise young ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> what are you asking . what collar babies it will have, or can it raise young ?


I think he means what _breed_ is it.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

the picture is pretty small, and caught from the back of the pigeon .. I'd take a guess and say a feral pigeon ..


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I really like the colour..... looks like a regular homing pigeon to me .

How did you get this bird ?


----------



## PigeonRacer 201 (Jan 11, 2014)

i get it when it was a baby on my backyard....


----------

